# Convertidor bmp a pcb



## boludes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hola gente, tengo una duda ya que no puedo encontrar un programa que a raiz de un esquema haga el PCB, el multisim dicen que lo hace, es eso verdad? Sino, existe alguno?

Como soy novato quiero aprender a hacerlo por mis propios medios, pero me gustaria saber si existe alguno que lo haga automaticamente.

Muchisimas gracias!

Nahuel.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Multisim lo hace por medio del netlist, ahora hay que ver la compatibilidad del Netlist, Puedes abrir formatos DSN que es propio de Orcad, y formatos CIR que la mayoría de los Soft tienen la opción de exportarlo a ese formato.


Te explico mejor, yo uso Isis proteus y no tiene la opción de exportar a ninguno de los formatos que señalè mas arriba, pero tiene otro tipos de formato como el formato NET, lo que hago es simplemente es abrir el archivo.NETcon el editor de texto, y lo guardo como archivo.CIR.

Un ejemplo de un netlist que hice con isis y lo abri con multisim:


----------



## boludes (Jun 9, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por ayudarme *narcisolara_21* 
Perdon por mi ignorancia, el que lo convierte a PCB cual es?
Por lo que entendi es Isis Proteus a NET
                               el multisim NetList 

pero cual importaria eso para generar el PCB?

Disculpa que no entiendo soy muuuy nuevo con los formatos  ops: 

Que programas me recomiendas?
con circuit maker 2000 se puede?

Muchas gracias![/b]


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Antes de seguir ayudandote, sería bueno saber que es lo que quieres hacer  ..

Te doy un ejemplo, si tienes un PCB realizado con ultiboard de multisim. no lo vas a poder abrir con ningún otro programa, igual sucedería si lo realizo con Ares de proteus y lo quisiera abrir con ultiboard de multisim, ahora si tienes un Netlist exportado por ultiboard de multisim, si lo vas a poder abrir con otro programa siempre y cuando sea compatible mas que todo en los Footprint....

Aclaro: los Netlist de esquemas son diferentes a los Netlist para PCB...


----------



## boludes (Jun 9, 2009)

*narcisolara_21*

necesito lo siguiente ,supongamos esto: 
tengo un esquema (por ejemplo el tuyo Ejem.jpg) hecho en programa multisim. (o en el que sea)
Ahora bien, quiero hacer que a raiz de ese esquema me genere el PCB correspondiente al esquema que arme para luego imprimirlo etc.

No voy a hacer el esquema de un circuito extremadamente complejo.

No me interesa el programa multisim lo que me interesa es el que pueda hacer lo que necesito.   

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah ya entendí, tu lo que quieres simplemente es un programa donde hacer el esquematico y te genere el PCB.

Hay varios gratis.
El ideal para principiantes es livewire + PBC Wizard... Trae tutorial, te lo recomiendo.
Busca la versión DEMO...


----------



## Disahi (May 17, 2010)

Hola, alguien me podría decir si existe algun software que convierta una imagen a PCB o a archivos gerber.

De jpg a pcb o de bmp a pcb.
De jpg a gerber o de bmp a gerber.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2010)

Disahi dijo:


> Hola, alguien me podría decir si existe algun software que convierta una imagen a PCB o a archivos gerber.
> 
> De jpg a pcb o de bmp a pcb.
> De jpg a gerber o de bmp a gerber.
> ...


Que yo conozca NO, pero tal ves esto te sirva para re-dibujar sobre el archivo BMP o JPG.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/

El programa Sprint-Layout también te permite poner una imagen de fondo para armar el diseño de impreso sobre el.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 14, 2012)

He hecho el PCB con el mulsitim (ultiboard) pero me hace un pcb de 2 caras, para placa soldable porarriba y por abajo. Yo no quiero eso, quiero una sola cara. He estado mirando un manual (no venía nada de eso en el manual que encontré) y las opciones, una de ellas decía capas de cobre, que esta puesto en 1.

No he conseguido ponerlo de manera que me haga el PCB de una sola cara.

¿Como puedo hacer para que me lo haga de 1 cara?

Ver el archivo adjunto 79967

Ver el archivo adjunto 79968


----------



## foso (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola amigo moises. No se cual versión compraste de multisim, yo compre la 10.0 haya por 2008. Te explico como es en esta versión.

Tenés que ir a "Tools" , luego a "Board wizard" y marcar la casilla que dice "Change the layer technology". Entonces ahi te van a aparecer las opciones y marcas la que dice "single sided". Luego configuras el tamaño de la tarjeta y listo, comenzás a dibujar tu pcb.

cualquier duda pregunta,

saludos


----------



## moises95 (Sep 16, 2012)

No puedo pinchar en el board wizard, aparece en color gris y no funciona. He probado poniendo los componenetes dentro y haciendole las rutas pero sigue sin ponerse bien la opcion de board wizard 

La version es la 10.0, antes tenia la 11.0 pero lo he pasado al 10.0
http://imageshack.us/a/img18/7202/ddddddddddyg.png


----------



## foso (Sep 16, 2012)

para que puedas habilitar la opcion board wizard tenés que borrar el marco del pcb actual. O sea el que está de color amarillo (rectangulo). Una vez que lo borres se te habilita la opción. 
Para borrarlo seleccionas el label ese (no me acuerdo el nombre pero debe ser algo de board, es el de color amarillo) y luego lo marcas con el mouse, despues apretas DELETE.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bien ya es una sola capa  pero ahora me han salido varios circulos rojos ¿Que quiere decir?

y Esos errores

Ver el archivo adjunto 80069

Ver el archivo adjunto 80070


----------



## foso (Sep 17, 2012)

fijate que hay "reglas de diseño" que se especifican también desde algún menú. Cuando se incumple algna de estas reglas te lo marca con círculo rojo. Yo la verdad que no las uso porque siempre creo el pcb a mano (no con el modo autorute). Entonces simplemente saco el layer de errores (color rojo en la parte de abajo) y listo, no me molesta mas.


----------



## oscaraen (Oct 7, 2012)

yo tambien tuve muchos problemas con utilboard al empezar por que el rutea en ambas caras, para evitar que haga eso debe ir a opciones->propiedades de pcb y alli en la pestaña capas de cobre.
en la parte izquierda hay un cuadro que se titula permitir ruteo (en la mitad) de a lista desplegable escoge por ejemplo copper top, le da click al boton propiedades y le quita el chulo donde dice ruteo, asi solamente hara pistas por la capa inferior (copper bottom), tambien tiene que tener en cuenta que el grosor predeterminado es de 0.1mm, para que le quede algo mas trabajable a la hora de imprimir debe irse al menu herramientas-> editor de grupo y alli da al boton agregar.
alli le sale un cuadro que le pregunta un nombre para el grupo. puede escribir cualquier cosa.
luego de aceptarlo le sale en la parte de abajo dos campos, uno donde estan los nodos numerados y otro vacio, dele click a agregar todo.
en el boton propiedades (abajito del boton agregar) le configura el grosor, a separacion, etc para que las pistas no le queden tan delgaditas

ojala e sirva la info.


----------



## foso (Oct 8, 2012)

Servirle seguro le sirve, pero no agradece ni porque le pagues.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 9, 2012)

Funcionar lo de una capa me ha funcionado, pero me quedó el tema de los errores, que como decís, tendre que colocar yo mismo y rutear yo mismo, aunque eso lo veo algo dificil.


----------



## Gustavoj (Jul 25, 2013)

EXELENTE TU APORTE FOGONAZO!, estoy tratando de conseguir el Spring, pero solo consigo versiones en ruso, sabes como se puede cambiar el idioma o de donde bajarlo en Inglish?

Gracias por tus aportes!


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 26, 2015)

hola. queria saber si se puede pasar a algun soft de impresos una fotopocia del impreso, es decir tengo la placa, scanerarla y que me la tome algun soft para hacerla en serie en una fabrica de impresos, es posible eso,


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2015)

Depende. En general la respuesta es NO.
Si la fotocopia es de calidad, la puedes fotocopiar a vegeta y de ahí a la insoladora pero eso es en plan amateur.
Profesional necesitarías un gerber o algo mas serio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2015)

elektrocom dijo:
			
		

> hola. queria saber si se puede pasar a algun soft de impresos una fotopocia del impreso, es decir tengo la placa, scanerarla y que me la tome algun soft para hacerla en serie en una fabrica de impresos, es posible eso,



Posiblemente este tema te sirva:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------

